# Geber am Motor befestigen ?



## Bergsieger (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo ich habe das eagle cuda 168 und habe so ein befestigungsset gesehen wo man den geber dan der stange der motors befestigen kann.Nun frage ich mich ob die schraube den empfang nicht stört.Die sitzt doch direkt da drunter


----------



## vaaberg (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Ausgehend davon, das Du ein Echolot/Sonar meinst, rate ich dringend von solch einer Montage ab.

Geber/Schwinger gehören möglichst weit weg von Motoren bzw Spannungsführenden Leitungen. Der Zündfunke bzw. bei einem E-Motor die gesamte Technik geben störende Impulse von sich. Je schwächer die Leistung des Fischfinders umso stärker macht sich eine "Störsender" bemerkbar.


----------



## Pilkman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Moin!

Ich denke, dass Du ein Befestigungssetz meinst, wo der Geber des Echolots unter dem Motor am Korpus befestigt wird und nicht an an der Stange. Turbulenzen dürften da nicht auftreten, die Schraube sitzt ja in Fahrtrichtung gesehen erst dahinter... #c


----------



## Pilkman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Siehe z.B. hier... #h


----------



## meeresdrachen (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Hallo Bergsieger,

meinst du so eine Art der Befestigung?
Die Geberstange befestige ich am Heck,
soweit wie möglich weg vom Motor.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Bergsieger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

hi ! ich meine sowas wie pilkman da zeigte! Ist das was oder eher nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bergsieger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

aber bei so einer geberstange ist der geber doch auch unten beim motor


----------



## Bergsieger (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Hat jemand evtl so eine Saugnapfhalterung zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Kegelfisch (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Hei Bergsieger#h 
Spar Dir das Geld,denn diese Saugnäpfe sind Schrott !!! Hatte auch mal einen in Norge probiert,da man ja vorher immer nicht genau weiß,wie das Boot dort gebaut ist.Der ist permanent abgegangen,selbst nach gründlichster Reinigung der Befestigungsstelle .Weil ich dem Ding vorher schon nicht so recht getraut hatte und eine extra Schnur mit angebunden habe,konnte ich verhindern,daß er abriß bzw. in den Propeller kam.Die gleichen Erfahrungen haben auch schon Kumpel von mir machen müssen und so ein neuer Geber ist nicht billig !#d


----------



## meeresdrachen (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Moin Bergsieger,

mit der Geberstange kannst du den Geber aber
auch seitlich anbringen.
Aber besser ist am Heck.
Ich stell dir morgen mal was rein.Dann siehst du,
wie der Geber am/zum Bootsrumpf sitzen sollte.
Ich fotografier das aus der Bedienungsanleitung
ab.Hab ein wenig Geduld.
Vom Saugnapf hat man mir damals auch abgeraten.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Bergsieger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

ok danke dir


----------



## meeresdrachen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Geber am Motor befestigen ?*

Moin Bergsieger,

anbei das Foto.Es ist aber nicht so besonders
geworden.Ich hoffe,du kannst trotzdem etwas
erkennen.
So,wie gezeigt muß der Geber auch mit Stange
oder Saugnapf sitzen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär`n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------

